# Do you already need to have an accommodation booked for a work permit in Germany?



## Hamster127

Hi everyone.

In the form for the German work permit, it says "6. Vorgesehener Aufenthaltsort in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Intended place of stay in Germany" http://www.uk.diplo.de/contentblob/3401128/Daten/4777782/VisaApplicationFormResidencePermit.pdf

Does it mean that I already need to have an accommodation in Germany before I make the application? It seems strange to book a house (which usually is 6 months minimum), before even having a visa, before even seeing the house itself. 

Am I misunderstanding something here? Help would be appreciated.

My plan was to stay in a hotel for approx. 1 week while looking for an apartment when I arrived there.

If accommodation is mandatory, is a 1 week hotel booking (with receipt for payment) sufficient? How long is the minimal booking time one needs to have.

Cheers.


----------



## ALKB

Hamster127 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> In the form for the German work permit, it says "6. Vorgesehener Aufenthaltsort in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Intended place of stay in Germany" http://www.uk.diplo.de/contentblob/3401128/Daten/4777782/VisaApplicationFormResidencePermit.pdf
> 
> Does it mean that I already need to have an accommodation in Germany before I make the application? It seems strange to book a house (which usually is 6 months minimum), before even having a visa, before even seeing the house itself.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding something here? Help would be appreciated.
> 
> My plan was to stay in a hotel for approx. 1 week while looking for an apartment when I arrived there.
> 
> If accommodation is mandatory, is a 1 week hotel booking (with receipt for payment) sufficient? How long is the minimal booking time one needs to have.
> 
> Cheers.


As I understand it, they want to know the municipality in which you intend to take up residence. The alien department that will deal with your application after you arrive is determined by that.

6 months minimum rental agreements are a UK thing. The run of the mill tenancy in Germany is open ended and has a three month notice period. This may go up after X amount of years. Many Germans stay in the same rental flat for decades.

There may be certain tenancies that stipulate a minimum rental period of a year.

EDIT: One week for a flat search seems very optimistic.


----------



## Hamster127

Thank you very much for the replay.

About the municipality, is the city enough (if it is a small city, not Berlin of course). 

3 months is more reasonable, but still seems strange to rent a flat without even having seen it once. And you are right that 1 week is very optimistic, especially since there will also be a lot of other things to do, such as getting a bank account etc. But 1-2 weeks is still better than doing it over the internet from a different country. 

Anyway. The main question was about whether I had to rent a flat before I apply or not. As in, if I do not have a flat yet, if I will not be able to apply for a work permit. 

Cheers.


----------



## ALKB

Hamster127 said:


> Thank you very much for the replay.
> 
> About the municipality, is the city enough (if it is a small city, not Berlin of course).
> 
> 3 months is more reasonable, but still seems strange to rent a flat without even having seen it once. And you are right that 1 week is very optimistic, especially since there will also be a lot of other things to do, such as getting a bank account etc. But 1-2 weeks is still better than doing it over the internet from a different country.
> 
> Anyway. The main question was about whether I had to rent a flat before I apply or not. As in, if I do not have a flat yet, if I will not be able to apply for a work permit.
> 
> Cheers.


I don't think you have to rent a flat beforehand. 

A hotel, holiday let or similar reservation confirmation can't hurt.

Simply stating 'Berlin' (or Munich, or Hamburg, or Zwickau or wherever) should be fine. There is only one alien department for all of Berlin.


----------



## Hamster127

Thank you once again for the the quick and helpful replay. You are a star ).

All the best.


----------

